# dirsa



## zaigucis

I dont know how to write it, but it was in one Tarkan song, *a* was long .  it is very interesting


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Sorry, but it doesn't ring a bell. Can you tell which song of Tarkan is it? Then we can find this word out of the lyrics.


----------



## zaigucis

Başına Bela Olurum


----------



## zaigucis

I found lyrics, I didnt hear clearly, it isnt dirsa, but - Bir saa, bir sola  
But first it sounds funny for me like dirsa


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Bir sağa, bir sola.*
To the right once, to the left once. _(literally)_

It's too idiomatic and "Turkish" that I cannot even translate into another language without losing the meaning. I'm sorry. Maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## secoo

i am also turkish and be able to help you however couldnt understand your question copmletely what you want people to translate


----------



## aslan

The original is "Bir sağa, bir sola hop oynarım" It almost means "I dance to the right once, to the left once
It is really too idiomatic. It is something like "shake your body" then I would say ; "*I shake my body to the left and right*"


----------

